# List down reasons why someone would want you to be their girlfriend/boyfriend?



## Setolac

List down reasons why a person would want you as their girlfriend/boyfriend? What are the characteristics/experience/assets/things/talents etc. that you have that makes you eligible to be someone's boyfriend/girlfriend? This is like a resume in the dating world. People here keep on whining and complaining how they still don't have a boyfriend/girlfriend. Do you even have what it takes to be their boyfriend/girlfriend?

Okay, let me be the one to start this of:

Reasons:
None


I spent a hefty amount of time thinking about this and I came up with none. I am a too much of a piece of **** of a human being that is incompatible with almost everybody in this world. I am sub-human. Females would most likely choose a dog or a cat over me as their boyfriend. How about you?


----------



## Skeletra

I don't know.
1. I still look great naked
2. Maybe they see something I don't

:stu


----------



## spiritedaway

1.) I'm a good cook.
2.) Nobody else would want to date me (I wouldn't understand how I got a bf in the first place), so you don't have to worry about someone trying to steal me away.

That's all I guess.


----------



## scooby

1. I'm very good at making people feel ignored or not cared about. 
2. I can also overwhelm people by being overly emotionally needy at times.
3. I can be an insensitive jerk that can take things too far, just because I'm bored and enjoy the conflict.


Pretty legit reasons, right? Come and get me girls and boys.


----------



## blue2

I'd brush their hair and take them for a walk everyday without a leash
I'd let them lick my face 
seriously ok

1. I'm not poor
2. I'm not ugly
3. I can be smart when I'm not acting like an idiot
4. I can drive

but I'm quite happy on my own anyway


----------



## Kanova

1)Tall
2)Pacific Islander (Different, I hear that sometimes)
3)Hardworking with a stable high paying job
4)Faithful, honest, wanting to be there with them
5)Open to peoples hobbies, quirks ect ect
6)Able to communicate with someone when something is wrong
7)Ready to try new things that my partner likes
8 )Willing to let her do what she wants and support them in it (Unless they want to be a hooker or something, you know what I mean)
9)Usually successful in making someone feel better when they are down.
10)I go down?

I think this is a good thread. It makes people try and think positive about themselves. Good thread, OP.


----------



## tea111red

Haha.

No idea.


----------



## Pompeii

1. I can bake cakes.
2. Very nice cakes, indeed.
3. Then they can watch me eat the cake.
4. If they want cake, they can make it themselves.


----------



## TheLoser

1) Open minded
2) Kind, I think
3) Pretty tidy

Thats about it, everything a girl want!!!


----------



## Paradise on Earth

I guess outside of our SA flaws, we're all a diamond in the rough


----------



## Nessie91

Sex. Twice a day.


----------



## blue2

Paradise on Earth said:


> I guess outside of our SA flaws, we're all a diamond in the rough


you could be right


----------



## TheLoser

I have a quite smashing body I must say, after just watched myself in the mirror, if it just wasn't for the boy-ish looked face of mine


----------



## HellCell

Nessie91 said:


> Sex. Twice a day.


For women, that's all you need to say.


----------



## Staticnz

Cos I would treat them incredibly well and be loyal to the end, but only if they had the guts to give the same to me.


----------



## blue2

Pompeii said:


> 1. I can bake cakes.
> 2. Very nice cakes, indeed.
> 3. Then they can watch me eat the cake.
> 4. If they want cake, they can make it themselves.


:teeth You'd have to show me the recipe first I want cake


----------



## coeur_brise

scooby said:


> 1. I'm very good at making people feel ignored or not cared about.
> 2. I can also overwhelm people by being overly emotionally needy at times.
> 3. I can be an insensitive jerk that can take things too far, just because I'm bored and enjoy the conflict.
> 
> Pretty legit reasons, right? Come and get me girls and boys.


This sounds like me unfortunately.

1.) Look decent (for some this seems to be the only requirement)
2.) Can be caring/provide excessive sentimentality and mushiness at times
3.) Loyalty
4.) I can be quiet and stay out of your way, never bother you. Not ask about your work.
5.) I don't know what else


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I wouldn't want someone to be my Girlfriend until they have convinced me that I have succeeded at being a complete human being .


----------



## scooby

coeur_brise said:


> This sounds like me unfortunately.
> 
> 1.) Look decent (for some this seems to be the only requirement)
> 2.) Can be caring/provide excessive sentimentality and mushiness at times
> 3.) Loyalty
> 4.) I can be quiet and stay out of your way, never bother you. Not ask about your work.


 Your list sorta sounds like me too, except the first 2. I feel like I can be seen a loyal person, and I can give a lot of space. A LOT. That is, if I'm not in a emotionally needy state at the time.

For the sake of the thread, I'll add some positive ones of my own, because being negative is way way too easy.

1. Loyal.
2. Am usually okay with giving space.
3. I think I'm rather relaxed/chilled personality wise. I think I can keep my cool fairly well, and can put up with a lot. 
4. Pretty low maintenance, as far as I'm aware. I don't care about getting gifts, going to expensive/fun places/restaurants. That's not to say that I won't appreciate them or won't give in return. I'd still go places, go on adventurous dates if that's what the other person was into.

Typing this positive list, I'm worried that I could be a bit delusional and am not really those things. But whatever.


----------



## BreakMyFall

I probably won't get white hair or wrinkles until I'm in my late 60's


----------



## Lone Drifter

Hmm...

1) I'm domesticated. I don't need another mother to look after me, I'm perfectly capable of doing housework, cooking, chores without being asked; 

2) I like fun and adventure, if you want the quiet life of routine then look elsewhere, if you want to experience new things and leave your comfort zone then hit me up;

3) Bad boy on the outside, gentleman on the inside. I'll be your knight in shining armour when you need me, but also offer my arms for a hug and my ear for your problems;

4) I've got morals and believe in hard work and showing respect. I don't walk away from my problems, I deal with them; 

5) I really value trust and intimacy in a relationship and I've been told that I'm great at the sex too;


----------



## monotonous

N/A


----------



## apx24

1. I have a British accent
2. I have a PlayStation 1 and PlayStation 2 
3. I like beer.
4. If you like in depth discussions about British trains, I'm your man
5. I have a gym membership


----------



## Stray Bullet

I love cunnilingus and I won't ask for fellatio in return.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

i have a great taste in music, and it's not like i'm gonna cheat is it!? haha


----------



## Melodic

1. Loyal, honest, caring, moralistic.
2. I value trust and intimacy.
3. I can be cute and soft when needed.
4. Goal driven.
5. Open minded.


----------



## Sacrieur

1. I'm a cat.
2. You get to feed me.
3. You get to give me pets.
4. Return to line two as needed.


----------



## Freiheit

Literally nothing.


----------



## LolaViola

Sorry, can't think of any.


----------



## Nunuc

I don't have any STDs
I don't pee in the shower
I don't like cake
I can't say "no" IRL


----------



## TheLoser

LolaViola said:


> Sorry, can't think of any.


Humor? Atleast you signature (last part) cracks me up


----------



## Nonsensical

-Employed professionally as a chef
-Good with my hands
-Gardens
-Well read
-Plays the guitar
-Loves animals and children
-caring and generous
-enjoys art
-worked as a construction contractor
-capable of doing the dirty work and being responsible


----------



## Tabris

I like technical death metal.

And cats.


----------



## Nylea

1. I'm motivated to reach my career goals, and I love learning
2. I'll sing you to sleep
3. I give tons of cuddles
4. I love staying in, playing video games and watching Netflix instead of going out on dates
5. I'm a good listener and I actually care about the problems/emotions of others

That's about it. :lol


----------



## nothing else

-I can walk to the moon
-I can juggle 20 knives
-I own a billion dollar mansion on Jupiter
-I have an aquarium with a great white shark 
-I know the cure for cancer
-I can hold my breath for over 43 minutes


----------



## bakari0981

1. Motivated to do better with my life seeing that I got a 3.8 gpa in college.
2. Never afraid to work a job 
3. Can hold a job 
4. Can manage money 
5. Can build a plan for the future and actually achieve the plan.
6. Learning to enjoy the moment more.
7. Seeing that i'm not overly socially it would be a lower chance of me cheating (from a psychologically standpoint that counts a lot in the subconscious of women.)

Those are some of my positive qualities I would list more but one of my strongest negative qualities is arrogance so Ill stop before I go overboard.


----------



## laysiaj

1. I'm awesome.

That's enough, right?


----------



## drummerboy45

1. Giant dong


----------



## laysiaj

drummerboy45 said:


> 1. Giant dong


Literally LOL'ed at this. :clap


----------



## Dre12

I have rich and overweight parents!


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Things I'd never do:

- Give you up
- Let you down
- Make you cry
- Run around and desert you
- Say goodbye (I just walk away without a word. Problem?)
- Tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## mezzoforte

1. I'm very affectionate and making you feel loved is very important to me.
2. I'm loyal.
3. I'm open to trying new things.
4. I'm fun to play video games with.
5. I'll have a degree in computer science in two years, so you won't need to support me financially.
6. I'm someone you can have serious heart-to-heart conversations with, but also act like a complete idiot around. My sense of humor is really crude and silly lol.
7. I don't have a bad temper. I rarely get angry.
8. I have big boobs, but I'm still thin.
9. I enjoy buying you gifts and doing something special for you out of the blue.
10. I love to eat, so we can pig out together!
11. My farts aren't loud or smelly.

:b



SadSack1987 said:


> Things I'd never do:
> 
> - Give you up
> - Let you down
> - Make you cry
> - Run around and desert you
> - Say goodbye (I just walk away without a word. Problem?)
> - Tell a lie and hurt you


:lol


----------



## laysiaj

SadSack1987 said:


> Things I'd never do:
> 
> - Give you up
> - Let you down
> - Make you cry
> - Run around and desert you
> - Say goodbye (I just walk away without a word. Problem?)
> - Tell a lie and hurt you


I love this. lol


----------



## Andras96

Nothing I can think of.


----------



## GotAnxiety

1. I have a huge penis just as huge as my imagination and brain
2. I like to try and take care of myself
3. I like exercising my butt ^_^ 
4. I want to kill my partner with kindness, Like that robin Williams commercials, 
5. I want to cook food for her and feed her with good hospitality, Feed her all night,
6. I like being humble
7. Ex revisited computer genius, Looking to go back 
8. I got a lot of hobbies, Which is almost like a 2nd job, A preferable job be it that, As Eminem said, I love my job, As its which one, I created for myself, So I don't need to conform to society, LOL
9. I would be perfectly satisfied just laying in bed grazing into my partners eyes cuddling, As the nuclear shockwave death cloud comes to vaporizes us as we turn it ashes of our self holding each other, It would be romantic,
10. Always changing although, And always trying to better myself,


----------



## prettypony

1. I'm nice, caring, loyal, trustworthy, and honest. 2. I have long hair. 3. I can sing /okay/. 4. I'm good at cooking/baking 5. I shave. 6. I'm a good listener 7. I love video games 8. I'm open minded


----------



## Gamaur

1. I grunt when I eat
2. I have terrible BO
3. I fart constantly
4. I have no money
5. I hate leprechauns


----------



## WanderingMind001

Oh wow, for me relationships: dating/marriage/domestic partnership is a whole 'nother level to reach. Making friends by my own accord is hard enough. It's okay though 'cause I don't want relationships as much as most people. I've come to terms that there could be a possibility that I'll never settle down. But....just for fun xD....
If I'm bagging on myself
1. I'm messy and scatterbrained
2. I'm emotionally immature
3. I might be boring(well I'll let the guy be the judge of that)
4. Obviously including mental issues:SA,etc
And that's why you shouldn't date me! Lol 
No but okay really, if I'm bragging about myself like it were a resume
1. I may be emotional, but that is also why I'm very intuitive
2. I'm fairly cute, nice to a point(lol), and not flakey
3. I can give space
4. I won't make him do "girly" stuff like go bra shopping with me
5. I'm not a prude(dosen't mean I'm easy though) and I love innuendos
6. I don't care for a guy to have a nice car, house, rich, etc.
7. I like to handmake gifts, and I give them randomly not just 'cause it's valentine's day, I would like to make a customized gift to his liking
8. I'm open to banter 
9. I am down to know more and try what he's into(want to watch action movies instead of romcoms? No problem!)
10. I'll give him a massage if he had a long day, I want to become a massage therapist anyway 
And that is why you should pick me!


----------



## minimized

There's absolutely no reason. Besides perhaps that I'd listen and stay loyal.


----------



## TheEngineeringKid

I am a very boring and uninteresting individual. I don't think anyone would want to be my girlfriend or friend in general. My looks don't help my situation either.


----------



## mahnamahna

Well...
1. I can have a conversation about most topics (except sex lol) 
2. I'm pretty decent looking IMO - my height is the only thing hurting my looks
3. I would stay dedicated to her - same as with my friends and family
4. I generally stay positive as often as I can
5. I've been told I have a nice butt? Lol it's something
6. Also been told I have beautiful eyes? Something as well
7. I like to be spontaneous 
8. I'd give her foot rubs or back massages whenever
9. I love to laugh whenever the time permits
10. I would respect her and make sure she's comfortable/safe


----------



## Kakumbus

Would you buy an underweight dying dog that sleep all day? Because I see no reason why anyone would, so nope, no reason at all.


----------



## tehuti88

No reasons.

It is what it is. I can't/won't spite people for not desiring something undesirable.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Because being with someone as lame as me would make any girl feel better about herself 

No really. Hmmm....
Uh...
1. I have good grammar. That's always a plus because people with bad grammar are a huge turnoff for me.
2. I look alright, I guess.
3. I'll pretty much do anything for someone I love, & once I _fall_ in love, I never fall out no matter what (which is good for the people who are into me, but not really for me)


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm a human.


----------



## MrQuiet76

absolutely nothing


----------



## boas

1. They've lost a bet.


----------



## thomasjune

I have a job and a penis.


----------



## Crispy Taco

1. I'm physically active
2. I'm employed
3. I play the piano

Meh.


----------



## Cael

1) I'll always be at home since I got nowhere to go and no friends.
2) You don't have to worry about me cheating on you since no one wants me.


----------



## Just Lurking

> List down reasons why someone would want you to be their girlfriend/boyfriend


- I have them fooled.


----------



## Boomaloom

Tall
In decent shape. Could lose afew more lbs, but physically fit.
Quite verbose
Wonderful dinner party anecdote raconteur. (just need to go to dinner parties and get some anecdotes)
Thoughtful & considerate of others
Loyal
Insatiable sexual appetite due to dry "spell"
Enthusiastic cooker of assorted vacuum packed foodstuff.
Linguist in the loosest sense of the word


----------



## moloko

MissN said:


> Perks of dating me:
> - You'll be the hot one


:lol Yeah...


----------



## Ms Yesterday

- I can cook and make a mean coffee
- I'm very open minded 
- No matter how crap I feel, I try to make who I'm with feel happy 
- I have a cute butt


----------



## Ms Yesterday

tehuti88 said:


> No reasons.
> 
> It is what it is. I can't/won't spite people for not desiring something undesirable.


Although I don't know you, you definitely have one of the most perceptive and open mindsets on this site. It's a really good quality in my opinion.


----------



## StrawHatShawn

I could probably list at least five good reason why someone should date me, but I learned a very harsh lesson from an old crush.

If someone's doesn't want to be with you despite your flaws, then you shouldn't waste your time with them at all.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

I fight for my friends.

come on who gets it


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Pompeii said:


> 1. I can bake cakes.
> 2. Very nice cakes, indeed.
> 3. Then they can watch me eat the cake.
> 4. If they want cake, they can make it themselves.


Haha so cute..

as for me Idk..children are sweet and kind and also live with their parents.
So I'm nothing spectacular.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Kakumbus said:


> Would you buy an underweight dying dog that sleep all day? Because I see no reason why anyone would, so nope, no reason at all.


yup that's me sadly..I'm just a yr younger. :|


----------



## 7th.Streeter

tehuti88 said:


> No reasons.
> 
> It is what it is. I can't/won't spite people for not desiring something undesirable.


Same wave length. I admire your maturity..not getting mad at the other when you realize your own shortcomings can be taxing.  that's pretty selfless.


----------



## East

- I run a wicked cool blog
- I might let you touch me sometimes
- You'll look ten million times cuter by comparison
- I know _tons _of great puns
- I'm down for expeditions in graveyards and spooky houses
- I'll let you do that thing where you rest your head on my shoulder
- My hair smells like sunshine dust


----------



## Alone75

There shouldn't have to be a reason, except for being nice, loyal and loving. As long as I found the girl attractive she could have nothing else going for her. But of course women expect much more.


----------



## SilentLyric

- I'm sensitive 
- I'm creative
- I'm funny


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm gonna be positive about this...

1. I will never make them watch chick flicks
2. They get to teach me how to play video games
3. I have a good sense of humour, I'm kind and loyal
4. I will gladly have in depth conversations about 'geeky' TV shows
5. I don't feel like a guy has to buy flowers or gifts to prove that he's interested
6. In a few years, I'll be able to fix their car


----------



## HellCell

Chances are you'll find something so pathetic in me that you'll feel like a goddess in comparison.
Cmon ladies who wants to feel like a goddess today?!


----------



## Imbored21

I have a lot of good qualities. None that are attractive to females though.


----------



## calichick

I'd contribute (because God only knows how much I love making lists), but Cerberus and I are already hooked up on SAS and I don't want to make him jealous 

@Cerberus baby no?


----------



## anomnomnom

Free IT Support!

has to be worth something..right?

oh, I also dislike sport, surely thats appealing to quite a few women.. I couldnt care less what crap you watch on TV I'd never pinch the remote to put football on


----------



## Cerberus

calichick said:


> I'd contribute (because God only knows how much I love making lists), but Cerberus and I are already hooked up on SAS and I don't want to make him jealous
> 
> @*Cerberus* baby no?


I see my junk was up to specifications then. Good.

I'll be jealous if you want me to, sweet cali. It's up to you. I wouldn't contradict your wishes.


----------



## Magnius

Here's mine

- I'm completely talentless
- I can't cook and probably never will
- I'm worthless
- I'm miserable 24/7
- I have no aspirations
- I have no sense of humor
- I go by three letters DTA


----------



## Magnius

The Radiant Hero said:


> I fight for my friends.
> 
> come on who gets it


I'm gonna guess it's Ike from Fire Emblem POR.


----------



## Dan Q

I have a cool last name, you can have it too if you marry me.


----------



## BillDauterive

1. I'd be a fantastic listener. I'd always lend an ear and advice.

2. I would be thankful to even have a GF so I'd cherish her and never take her for granted unlike many other men.

3. I will be sympathetic and understanding to all her issues and emotional baggage since I am packing plenty for myself.

4. I'd have lots of time to devote to her because of such little going on in my life. I'd rarely be too busy for her.

5. I am good with children, mainly stemming from me being very childish myself.
-----------------------

Its too bad that my negative qualities outweigh the positives.


----------



## TheWelshOne

BillDauterive said:


> 1. I'd be a fantastic listener.
> 
> 2. I would be thankful to even have a GF so I'd cherish her and never take her for granted unlike many other men.
> 
> 3. I will be sympathetic and understanding to all her issues and emotional baggage since I am packing plenty for myself.
> 
> 4. I'd have lots of time to devote to her because of such little going on in my life. I'd rarely be too busy for her.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Its too bad that my negative qualities outweigh the positives.


I'm sold


----------



## Sinatra

I think I can be kinda funny but my sense of humor is unique, not everyone will get me I think idk.


----------



## BillDauterive

TheWelshOne said:


> I'm sold


Well, thank you. 

I guess I should also add that if my potential GF was in the U.S, I'd be happy to fly or drive to see her if she was not in my city. I'd have no problem with a long-distance relationship.

Outside the country? Not too sure on that as that is still outside my limited comfort zone. However, I did have at least 2 girls who liked me, but were all the way in East Asia. :/


----------



## TheWelshOne

BillDauterive said:


> Well, thank you.
> 
> I guess I should also add that if my potential GF was in the U.S, I'd be happy to fly or drive to see her if she was not in my city. I'd have no problem with a long-distance relationship.
> 
> Outside the country? Not too sure on that as that is still outside my limited comfort zone.


That's very sweet - make sure girls don't take advantage of that.

Personally, an out-of-the-country long-distance relationship sounds perfect to me right now, it's a lot safer than having someone say 'Hey, I'm 20 miles away, let's meet up!' But I'm just a scaredy cat :lol


----------



## BillDauterive

TheWelshOne said:


> That's very sweet - make sure girls don't take advantage of that.
> 
> Personally, an out-of-the-country long-distance relationship sounds perfect to me right now, it's a lot safer than having someone say 'Hey, I'm 20 miles away, let's meet up!' But I'm just a scaredy cat :lol


Thanks again!

What I meant by a long-distance relationship is that I'd be happy talking to her over phone, email, Skype, etc. but I would eventually want to meet her face-to-face, perhaps maybe 6 months after we first meet online. It doesn't even have to be sex, kissing, etc. I'd just want to see her face-to-face and go on a real live date with her, etc.

I have a car as well as money to fly to meet someone, if I knew that they really did like me and would not stand me up if I went all the way to see them.

But yes, I am afraid that I would get taken advantage of especially when I am desperate and never had a GF before. I could see how a less moral girl would want to take advantage of my resources before leaving me high and dry.


----------



## TheWelshOne

BillDauterive said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> What I meant by a long-distance relationship is that I'd be happy talking to her over phone, email, Skype, etc. but I would eventually want to meet her face-to-face, perhaps maybe 6 months after we first meet online. It doesn't even have to be sex, kissing, etc. I'd just want to see her face-to-face and go on a real live date with her, etc.
> 
> I have a car as well as money to fly to meet someone, if I knew that they really did like me and would not stand me up if I went all the way to see them.
> 
> But yes, I am afraid that I would get taken advantage of especially when I am desperate and never had a GF before. I could see how a less moral girl would want to take advantage of my resources before leaving me high and dry.


Well I really hope you find a girl you want to be in a relationship with who's actually worth your time  It sounds like you have the right attitude towards women, which always helps. You could do with a bit more self-esteem though (said as someone who is in the same boat).

And I completely hear you on the desperate/lack of experience front. Having never been anywhere close to a relationship, I feel like I'm probably too naive to realize when someone is just leading me on for their own amusement and when someone is actually genuine.


----------



## Paradise on Earth

I'm sincere and considerate
I'm very creative and smart 
Once I'm comfortable around someone I can be quite funny
I'm tall
I dress nice
I'm rich- no not really. But working full-time, living at home, and not going out much = more $$$ in the bank
 I'd be 100% committed because I've never been in a relationship before so I won't take it for granted. Plus it's not like I've got anything else to do in my spare time 
And of course, I have a BIG clock ... :door

Sadly with as much pros as I can list out, I can easily outline twice the amount of cons :bash


----------



## Joeboy

I'm caring, loyal, I'm always trying to please, when I'm well enough I can be funny and presentable, and I know about the randomness things to either keep people entertained or freak them out.


----------



## zomgz

If your looking for someone to spiral out of control with, I'm an excellent choice.


----------



## SaladDays

Nessie91 said:


> Sex. Twice a day.


Winning.


----------



## Marley123

1 I'm faithful and trustworthy in relationships 
2 I'm good looking 
3 I'm pretty chill and just do whatever 
4 i can have a good laugh
5 I'm a good cook and do anything for my bf


----------



## findyourself

Well, I'm honest, humble and kinda good looking. I'm also very deep and I could be very sweet.


----------



## Gus954

1.Loyal
2.Caring
3.Sex anytime you want


----------



## villadb

I'm basically not a complete cock and I'm generally quite funny. Not sure about looks. I have my own flat as well and can write a song about a girl if I am really desperate.


----------



## Erimitis

1)Decent looks
2)great sense of humor
3)i'm a "jack of all trades" kind of person,so i have lots of interests and hobbies


----------



## JustThisGuy

- I got Netflix. Well, my brother & his wife have Netflix, but I got their password. 
- I eat with my mouth closed. Unless I laugh. But that'd be your fault.
- I don't leave the toilet seat up. I just try my best not to piss on the seat when its down.
- I'll let you choose the safe word. 'Cause I'm a gentlemen and s#*t.
- I got glittery stickers. Girls love glittery stickers.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I'm smart and sweet.


----------



## seeking777

Kanova said:


> 1)Tall
> 2)*Pacific Islander* (Different, I hear that sometimes)
> 
> 10)*I go down?*


I cannot believe you wrote that and with a question mark like you're thinking about it but not completely sure whether you would do it. lol. :haha

I remember one time in college, a few of us were talking about dating and guys and my roommate said, "I'd like to date a Pacific Islander dude." We just laughed because it was so random and she just said it out of no where. I think she said something about y'all having nice long hair. idk.

Anywho:
- I have a random sense of humor.
- I'm flexible, I can enjoy staying at home watching tv/movies and eating junk food but also going out and doing activity-oriented stuff. 
- I like learning and trying out new/different recipes and food.
- I'm a good listener, so when a guy needs to vent about a problem I can be empathetic and understanding.
- I like to dance and have impromptu, solo dance parties, if I had a boyfriend he could join me. 
- I'm insightful and smart, so I can give a guy good advice and also make him think.
- I'm accepting and non-judgmental about flaws and imperfections, we all have them. 
- I like to have deep, intellectual conversations. 
- I try to be positive and encouraging of others when they are down or worried.
- I am educated, have a bachelor's degree and working towards going to grad school. And I can carry on an intelligent conversation. 
- I think I'm good looking, have minimal body fat, pretty nice figure and body.


----------



## alienbird

- I am loyal and devoted
- I am very affectionate (Ready 2 be smothered wiff luv?)
- I will support you emotionally and provide encouragement
- I will sing you songs and make you heart-shaped food 
- I am very easy-going, so we can do whatever you want 
- We can jump out of an airplane together
- We can sit inside and stare at the TV
- We can go camping and hold each other underneath the stars
- I will kiss all your boo-boos and make them better
- I will make love to you day and night fjdjdkslsldih;sslk
- I will make you feel very special and loved and important and oh my god why are you so perfect come here so I can kiss those sweet lips of yours boy

I am only interested in dating a hopeless romantic, really. I need to feel loved and like it is okay to express myself. I go overboard with the mushiness, because I am very sentimental, but that's just me.


----------



## Eribear

It's hard not to think of the why someone would not want to date you....

some people might like shy people, and I am very shy 
I don't think I'm that ugly
and I'm nice 
I think I'm low maintenance
and....um....


----------



## pork

1. I'm independent and refuse to mooch of people.
2. I'm extremely easy to live with.
3. I'm attractive.
4. I'm not jealous.
5. I don't judge.
6. I'm responsible and get things done on time when asked.
7. I was participate in your hobbies and activities regardless of how lame.
8. I will never snoop into your business.
9. I keep my house clean always.


----------



## cosmicslop

i don't know. like eartha kitt once said, it's not for me to decide why someone would want to be with me. i seriously have no idea. but i think i'm fun for fwb's and non serious short term dating.


----------



## Nilufar

1) You wouldn't be jealous because no one else is attracted to me. 
2) I would never cheat on my partner. 
3) You would be the first one I ever had a serious relationship with.. 
4) I have big boobs... and a nice accent in foreign languages.


----------



## The Loudest Mind

I'm smart, funny, honest, loyal, down to earth, easy to talk to and get along with, caring, compassionate, sexual... I sing and rap, I love to be outdoors, the list goes on and on


----------



## Jinkies

I'm loyal.

But so are golden retreivers. And nobody wants to date a golden retreiver.

Apart from that, nothing.


----------



## Setolac

Jinkies said:


> I'm loyal.
> 
> But so are golden retreivers. And nobody wants to date a golden retreiver.
> 
> Apart from that, nothing.


That's weird man. I swear there is another person in the name of "Jinkys" with an avatar showing the upper half of his face upside down or am I just seeing things.


----------



## Jinkies

Setolac said:


> That's weird man. I swear there is another person in the name of "Jinkys" with an avatar showing the upper half of his face upside down or am I just seeing things.


Same person  I just changed the username and got rid of my photo albums.


----------



## Babyboo12

Just seem why they don't want me btw


----------



## Jinkies

Grand said:


> - I am loyal and devoted
> - I am very affectionate (Ready 2 be smothered wiff luv?)
> - I will support you emotionally and provide encouragement
> - I will sing you songs and make you heart-shaped food
> - I am very easy-going, so we can do whatever you want
> - We can jump out of an airplane together
> - We can sit inside and stare at the TV
> - We can go camping and hold each other underneath the stars
> - I will kiss all your boo-boos and make them better
> - I will make love to you day and night fjdjdkslsldih;sslk
> - I will make you feel very special and loved and important and oh my god why are you so perfect come here so I can kiss those sweet lips of yours boy
> 
> I am only interested in dating a hopeless romantic, really. I need to feel loved and like it is okay to express myself. I go overboard with the mushiness, because I am very sentimental, but that's just me.


You sound so sweet  I consider myself a romantic so all the things you mentioned really appeal to me. I'd love to go camping under the stars!


----------



## harikiri

I'm a subhuman piece of **** so setolac you should get with me. I'm home alone on a Saturday night and my SO won't even text me, despite being quite startlingly beautiful (me that is not him).

Seriously, no BS, I feel like **** tonight. I had a manicure and a pedicure, had eyelash extensions done, saw a close friend, had a long chat with my mum, got complimented by nice guys in the street and I still feel as cold as Alaska when it snows and it's 20 below (to paraphrase Eminem).

So ****ing fed up.


----------



## inerameia

Good breath
Tall and muscular (lol nvm not muscular yet)
Laid back (except when I'm anxious)
Honest
Clean

Hm... that's all I can think of rn.


----------



## zoslow

*I'm clever so that means I'm capable of everything between having interesting discussions about various things to figuring out why your computer won't start.
*I'm easy going. I don't care about details or stuff being all fancy.
*I'm funny. I might not make you laugh right off the bat but every so often I will say something funny or just plain weird.
*I'm musicial and play the guitar rather well. I'd play you some nice tunes or perhaps write you a song.
*I'm generous and have a knack for figuring out good gifts or surprises.
*I'm not completely lost when it comes to cooking or laundry. I also like handyman work even though I'm only a happy amateur.
*I'm caring and understanding. I can make you feel really good when you're down.
*I'm dedicated and loyal. I don't feel any urge to be with more than one person at a time. I'd rather cuddle you watching a movie than go out friday night.
*Some people said I have a rather sexy voice/foreign accent
*You won't be disappointed when my pants comes off.
*I'm a Star Trek/Wars nerd so if you are too, great. If not I can make you see how awesome those shows and movies really are.
*I'm not desperate and I have self-respect. I don't let people treat me sh-itty no matter who they are. Also I stand up for and protect people around me.


----------



## peyandkeele

im smart, and can fix whatever electrical device you probably aren't knowledgable enough to not break. (like your computer, phone, ipod, etc.)

I stand up for myself, and am not a doormat

Im a good listener, and ok at giving advice

im willing to step out of my comfort zone every once in a while to do things that would make a girl happy

im somewhat athletic, so im not just some fatty who does nothing but eat chips and watch cartoons all day in my moms basement

i can drive

im good with kids, and am not opposed to dating someone with kids already. As long as your a good mom yourself, and a good person.

thats all i got, other than good hygiene.


----------



## monotonous

i have money, i would pay her hourly wage to pretend to be my gf


----------



## cybernaut

--On days when the SA and awkwardness s%it is not 'too bad', I get complimented that I am a cool and chill person
-I'm tiny (5'1)
-I don't care how people choose to live their life
-Educated and hardworking. (Bachelor's heading for my Masters)
-Gamer
-I will show much intimacy.
-Puts other people before myself especially when necessary
-Sensitive to other people's issues (although I might not seem like it)
-Doesn't like to start **** with people
-I have love for cultures different than my own
-I don't share my business with the world.
-I don't get mad easily or snap at people whenever my day is not bad
-I like learning new things and am open to different hobbies
-I'm not too moody during that time of the month.


----------



## Zaidi

blue2 said:


> I'd brush their hair and take them for a walk everyday without a leash
> I'd let them lick my face
> seriously ok
> 
> 1. I'm not poor
> 2. I'm not ugly
> 3. I can be smart when I'm not acting like an idiot
> 4. I can drive
> 
> but I'm quite happy on my own anyway


I have gone gay. xD :b


----------



## Donkeybutt

Nothing. I'm not sure if anyone could possibly like me for any reason, and I've been trying to think of a reason for about 2 hours with no luck. :no


----------



## ScorchedEarth

- I'd practically worship you just for giving me time of day.
- I'm pretty dumb and easily manipulated.
- I don't have any prospects for anyone else, so I can't cheat, even if I wanted to.
- I can level your characters on WoW.
- I'm extremely reliable and predictable. Autistic, probably.
- You get first dibs. On someone that's already burnt-out, cranky and cynical by age 27. Yay.


----------



## absreim

It pains me to list these out, as I am quite humble in nature:

-Tall
-Rich, yet I have a low-stress job with lots of free time
-I look younger than my age
-Intelligent
-Witty and humorous in conversation (despite my SA)
-Physically fit (although not jacked)
-Very open to dissenting opinions
-Easy to get along with


----------



## OwlGirl

Uhm. Yeah that.


----------



## BossesRJerks

Well, I thought about it, and I got nothing. I'm 41, and have never had a girlfriend. I saw very early on that I was going to have difficulty with even getting girls to go out with me, so when I was 21, I went ahead and just paid for sex, so that if absolutely nothing else, at least that monkey would be off my back. All I have ever done is trade $$$ for sexual favors. I've never had a real date of any kind whatsoever. Now, I don't even have paying for it as an option. The last girl I would pay to screw won't have anything to do with me anymore. Get that? I can't even get a girl to take my dang money!! I managed to screw up a situation that is seemingly impossible to screw up. 

But, then I am told to "hang in there" by a know-it-all friend of mine who used to be in the same boat as me but "did something about it", as he is very fond of saying. He is 39, and has been married for 1 year. However, until age 38, he had never even been on one date in his entire life. He had never interacted with a girl in any way. Yet, some beautiful 27 year old just falls out of the freakin sky for him! And guess, what? Within 4 months, they are walking down the aisle. So, naturally, I'm like, "okay, what's the catch here?". "NO CATCH!! he says. "She just loves me!!". Well, as it turns out, she lays around the house all day while he works and she has never even so much as done one load of laundry, picked up after herself, she won't even walk her own dog that SHE brought into the marriage. So, he finally admits after a year that there was a "bit of a catch", but nevertheless, a small price to pay to have a young, beautiful bride that otherwise would have never given him the time of day. 

So, he is telling me "hang in there, cause I had given up hope, so if a, old, bald, ugly dude like me can score a hottie in her 20's, shoot, anybody can!!". Yeah, he really "scored" huh?


----------



## BossesRJerks

I swear, I have everybody beat! If I had millions of dollars and offered to give it to a girl who was broke, desperate, homeless, she would flat refuse and would die out in subzero weather before taking one red cent from me.


----------



## tehuti88

BossesRJerks said:


> I swear, I have everybody beat! If I had millions of dollars and offered to give it to a girl who was broke, desperate, homeless, she would flat refuse and would die out in subzero weather before taking one red cent from me.


Would you be willing to accept a fat, unattractive girl who could offer her love and loyalty and attention but isn't interested in having sex with you (or anyone)...?

If not...then I think maybe I've got you beat by just a little. :/

And that's why there are zero reasons anyone would want me as their girlfriend.


----------



## Polar

- I'm a nice guy (but kind of with a distant and sarcastic shell)
- I'm fairly intelligent (i think)
- Physically very flexible for my age (and I'm a FAST runner)
- I'm okay looking, at least in dim lighting.
- I'll beat Usain Bolt in Rio 2016 at 100m sprint


----------



## MiMiK

cuz manservant.


----------



## Setolac

You people have posted so much. How come you still don't have any girlfriends?


----------



## Kascheritt

- I've fabulous hair


----------



## vanilla90

What this guy says






I'm fab.


----------



## absreim

Setolac said:


> You people have posted so much. How come you still don't have any girlfriends?


Well, people weren't asked to list out their negative traits in this thread. I'm sure it would give a different perspective.


----------



## Barette

I'm fun
I'm great
I'm hilarious
I'm interesting
I'm well-read
My emotional instability keeps things fresh


----------



## probably offline

My breath smells like a homeless man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I'm a little things guy so it doesn't take much to make me feel endeared
(bringing me a new type of tea for example is a lovely gift/treat in my eyes) 
~ Quiet nights in making snacks/meals together & watching foreign flicks
~ I'm an eccentric musician that writes/records my own compositions
~ I'm a poet & I like reading to gals on occasion
~ I have a decent sense of humour
~ I'm in ok shape physically, average build


I can't really think of much else. I tend to view myself with highly negative eyes


----------



## vanilla90

I'm also great in bed, like a god damn oil drill


----------



## Elad

i'm kind of a nice guy


----------



## Quirky

-I can keep secrets very well

-I can be "a sweet guy"

-I'm "smart" (according to some people)

-I _can_ be funny (but I fall flat on my face most of the time, unless seeing people screw up is humorous to people)

-I deeply care about those who actually get to know me

-I'm a loyal person at heart and would never betray a person that I care for deeply

-I know how to have fun every now and again

-I can be "nerdy" (depending on people's definition of "nerdy")

-I don't have any extremely horrific personality quirks

-My body (although skinny genetically) is quite healthy

Yet I women can't seem to appreciate what I have to offer for some reason or another. Then again, I don't look like the one that radiates confidence...


----------



## 0blank0

That depends on who they are and what they admire/like about me, so i can't answer for them, they'd have to figure that out. But I'm sure they wouldn't like a cheating ***, lying *****y ****.


----------



## SADtg

I don't talk.


----------



## sas111

agh cause he will leave with his heart unbroken and wont miss one single thing about me.
He wont be ruined for the next. 

He will feel better about himself cause he can win an argument.

He can call me stupid and it will feel righteous and satisfying to him cause he knows it hurts me cause its true.

I will never leave until he says so.

Il let him kick the **** out of me.

He can use me. Throw me away, and get his ego boost.


----------



## AussiePea

sas111 said:


> agh cause he will leave with his heart unbroken and wont miss one single thing about me.
> He wont be ruined for the next.
> 
> He will feel better about himself cause he can win an argument.
> 
> He can call me stupid and it will feel righteous and satisfying to him cause he knows it hurts me cause its true.
> 
> I will never leave until he says so.
> 
> Il let him kick the **** out of me.
> 
> He can use me. Throw me away, and get his ego boost.


You really are worth more than you believe.


----------



## Handsome Beast

Loyalty, honesty, and compassion. I can be funny and as an introvert I listen well. I'm halfway decent with finances and despite all the hell I've been trough and given myself mentally I've still been called strong 'cause I don't give up.


----------



## monotonous

i can pay hourly wage


----------



## MiMiK

SADtg said:


> I don't talk.


but i want you to speak


----------



## herk

i got poptarts


----------



## losthismarbles

You would be the first person to have gotten past the impenetrable wall that I keep everyone on the other side of. So it's like a major accomplishment. You can gloat about it to all your friends.

and lets see...
I'm an awkward mess, often random, but sometimes talk too much and try to be social anyway exacerbating my weirdness. 
Oh and I wouldn't know what to do with a girlfriend if I had one. 
I fall in love with random people who are nice to me so I'll totally fall in love with your friends. So you'll probably have to keep me locked up in your basement. 
I don't have a huge penis.
I don't make much money either. So there's that too.
But I don't really understand how much I should or shouldn't give, so you can ask for all my stuff and I'd probably give it to you. 
Also I don't have much self esteem, so you could totally abuse me and get away with it. That's always a plus. 

I'm not even sure which of those are pros and which are cons. 
Love me! >=(


----------



## flarf

herk said:


> i got poptarts


u have poptarts... i have poptarts too

*fingers poptart thoughtfully*


----------



## herk

flarf said:


> u have poptarts... i have poptarts too
> 
> *fingers poptart thoughtfully*


----------



## flarf

herk said:


>


come to butt head


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## herk

flarf said:


> come to butt head
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## Rixy

I make sick *** steak dinners, chicken paninis and beef burgers. 

I play rad songs on guitar. 

I make confusing and occasionally hilarious jokes. 

Did I mention I make sick *** steak dinners, chicken paninis and beef burgers? 

C'mon, ladies, where you at?


----------



## donzen

No idea.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I was unable to continue reading replies after the below one:
*



Nessie91 said:


> Sex. Twice a day.


----------



## Cyclonic

- I'm generally happy
- I have a positive outlook on life
- I have a steady job with a good income
- I've saved up a little bit of money
- I have a car
- I like going out to places
- I'm not ripped but I take care of my body
- I exercise daily (cardio...and I have a lot of energy)
- I have no known health problems
- I graduated college
- I have zero baggage
- I live a drama-free life
- I treat people with dignity and respect
- Loyal, probably to a fault


----------



## Neo1234

I am full with confidence once a girl shows interests in me and heck what am I saying? I already got decent confidence,hence the confidence afterwards

I am funny,understandin,mature,decent looking,intelligent(I'm an engineer),funny as hell,assertive,and last but not the least, i've got sexyness in the end.And probably more,I cant think of any now.

I just need to get out more and meet more women and get more experiences


----------



## seeking777

Rixy said:


> I make sick *** steak dinners,* chicken paninis* and beef burgers.
> 
> I play rad songs on guitar.
> 
> I make confusing and occasionally hilarious jokes.
> 
> Did I mention I make sick *** steak dinners, chicken paninis and beef burgers?
> 
> C'mon, ladies, where you at?


You make paninis!!!!! Wat???!!! That's all you had to write. As long as you don't mind being pimped for your those sandwiches, I'm down. :lol jk


----------



## Violet Romantic

Uhm...I can talk about Harry Potter for hours... :lol

Uhm...

That's all I've got. :sigh


----------



## TenYears

I'm here to be used, abused and confused 

I don't mind go ahead, cheat on me lol. It's what my ex-wife did for years, I'm used to it.

When you find out I'm damaged goods, just leave when you're ready, however you want. Just walk out without a word. Or start a big huge nasty fight, whatever you want. You'll win!!

I'm almost guaranteed to be more anxious and depressed than you. You don't have to worry about bringing me down, I'm already there haha.

I have so much baggage I don't even know how to deal with it all, and neither does my shrink! If you don't have any, don't worry, I'll share.

I'm incredibly insecure, and have a huge overwhelming fear of abandonment. So I'll be clinging to you, I'll be your shadow 24/7. No need to worry about me not paying enough attention to you.

I'm bipolar! Yay! Even on my Lithium, I have huge mood swings that sometimes last for days. I'll keep it interesting. You never know what kind of mood I'll be in.

All I can think of now, but I'm sure there's more. I'll hit my shrink up for some more ideas, I'm sure he'll have some


----------



## mezzoforte

TenYears said:


> I'm here to be used, abused and confused
> 
> I don't mind go ahead, cheat on me lol. It's what my ex-wife did for years, I'm used to it.
> 
> When you find out I'm damaged goods, just leave when you're ready, however you want. Just walk out without a word. Or start a big huge nasty fight, whatever you want. You'll win!!
> 
> I'm almost guaranteed to be more anxious and depressed than you. You don't have to worry about bringing me down, I'm already there haha.
> 
> I have so much baggage I don't even know how to deal with it all, and neither does my shrink! If you don't have any, don't worry, I'll share.
> 
> I'm incredibly insecure, and have a huge overwhelming fear of abandonment. So I'll be clinging to you, I'll be your shadow 24/7. No need to worry about me not paying enough attention to you.
> 
> I'm bipolar! Yay! Even on my Lithium, I have huge mood swings that sometimes last for days. I'll keep it interesting. You never know what kind of mood I'll be in.
> 
> All I can think of now, but I'm sure there's more. I'll hit my shrink up for some more ideas, I'm sure he'll have some


:rub :rub :rub



mezzoforte said:


> 1. I'm very affectionate and making you feel loved is very important to me.
> 2. I'm loyal.
> 3. I'm open to trying new things.
> 4. I'm fun to play video games with.
> 5. I'll have a degree in computer science in two years, so you won't need to support me financially.
> 6. I'm someone you can have serious heart-to-heart conversations with, but also act like a complete idiot around. My sense of humor is really crude and silly lol.
> 7. I don't have a bad temper. I rarely get angry.
> 8. I have big boobs, but I'm still thin.
> 9. I enjoy buying you gifts and doing something special for you out of the blue.
> 10. I love to eat, so we can pig out together!
> 11. My farts aren't loud or smelly.
> 
> :b


Lol. I must have been in a great mood when I wrote this.


----------



## Rixy

seeking777 said:


> You make paninis!!!!! Wat???!!! That's all you had to write. As long as you don't mind being pimped for your those sandwiches, I'm down. :lol jk


I'm home alone with all these paninis


----------



## SeraphSoul

As long as he's true to me, I want to be my best for him. 
I want to give as much love as possible, but I'm also a traditional girl, so no sex till after marriage. xP 
But I want to cook for him, give him cards, sing to him (even though i dont know how to sing), i want to listen to him, hug him, kiss him, cuddle him, hold him tight, makeout for hours, be silly with him, be serious with him, i want everyone to know that he's mine! But i will give him space to do his own things of course.

But besides that, I'm understanding. I don't get mad easily. And even though I'm stubborn & I like being right, if we get into fights, hopefully not, I will listen to him & try to see his perspective & I see my own faults as well. I don't even like fights....
I want to do whatever it takes to make sure our relationship stays strong, i don't want petty fights to ruin such beautiful love.
Also, I am sweet, giving, soft-hearted, sensitive, & faithful!

I imagine myself being very touchy in a relationship.... One time I had a huge crush on this one guy who also liked me & I would surprise him by sneaking up behind him & jumping on his shoulders yelling "Boo!". xP When we sit together, I imagine nibbling his ear or cuddling my head into his neck... 
Just imagining sweet affections is all... I want him to know he's loved...
So i guess you can say he'll receive a lot of affections from me. Maybe it's my way of telling everyone he's mine so back off? hehe

Anyways, as long as I am truly, deeply loved, I am content... I don't need anyone or anything else...
I want to satisfy my lover without throwing away my own principles. I will love unconditionally & I don't ever want to give up on my lover. I want my love to show him that he's a amazing guy so he shouldn't feel sad or insecure in any way.


----------



## donzen

SeraphSoul said:


> As long as he's true to me, I want to be my best for him.
> I want to give as much love as possible, but I'm also a traditional girl, so no sex till after marriage. xP
> But I want to cook for him, give him cards, sing to him (even though i dont know how to sing), i want to listen to him, hug him, kiss him, cuddle him, hold him tight, makeout for hours, be silly with him, be serious with him, i want everyone to know that he's mine! But i will give him space to do his own things of course.
> 
> But besides that, I'm understanding. I don't get mad easily. And even though I'm stubborn & I like being right, if we get into fights, hopefully not, I will listen to him & try to see his perspective & I see my own faults as well. I don't even like fights....
> I want to do whatever it takes to make sure our relationship stays strong, i don't want petty fights to ruin such beautiful love.
> Also, I am sweet, giving, soft-hearted, sensitive, & faithful!
> 
> I imagine myself being very touchy in a relationship.... One time I had a huge crush on this one guy who also liked me & I would surprise him by sneaking up behind him & jumping on his shoulders yelling "Boo!". xP When we sit together, I imagine nibbling his ear or cuddling my head into his neck...
> Just imagining sweet affections is all... I want him to know he's loved...
> So i guess you can say he'll receive a lot of affections from me. Maybe it's my way of telling everyone he's mine so back off? hehe
> 
> Anyways, as long as I am truly, deeply loved, I am content... I don't need anyone or anything else...
> I want to satisfy my lover without throwing away my own principles. I will love unconditionally & I don't ever want to give up on my lover. I want my love to show him that he's a amazing guy so he shouldn't feel sad or insecure in any way.


I'm sorry but I have to say that this post is really cute.
Whatever guy you will get in the future, he is truly lucky to have you.


----------



## jsmith92

There's nothing.


----------



## riderless

-they like old married men
-they mistake me for a sugar daddy
-they think I'm good in bed and I am (sleep wise )
-they want to live in Australia
-they are overweight too and are looking for empathy (overweight empathisers)
-they think I'm as cute as my avatar
- they like my humour or feel sorry that no one is laughing at my jokes


----------



## ravens

Can't think of anything.


----------



## Darktower776

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I have cake. Pretty boys love cake.


Not if they're watching their figures, they don't. They didn't get pretty by stuffing their faces full of cake.


----------



## Sickchick

I'm a good listener and can talk through their problems with them

I can be really goofy and fun

I'm kinda sort of attractive in a way or a few


----------



## Hush7

I'll share the bed with him and his mom...as long as I get to be the lucky one sandwiched in the middle. 
Haha...


----------



## coeur_brise

mezzoforte said:


> :rub :rub :rub
> 
> Lol. I must have been in a great mood when I wrote this.


Iknowrite?! I'm not so sure now why someone would want me either, in the case of not being sure if they even want me anymore. But you've got something you can work on (and by that, I mean a lot).


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> I'll share the bed with him and his mom...as long as I get to be the lucky one sandwiched in the middle.
> Haha...


 I guess this must be more innocent than I am interpreting it to be.


----------



## Znuffle

Nessie91 said:


> Sex. Twice a day.


All I needed... <3
_____________________________________

Reasons you say.. hmm..

1) Have my own place.
2) I am kind person once I find a reason to care for some person. (people easily get sticked with me once they get used to me caring for them. It's litterally the thing I like to do most. Care for the person I have a reason to care for)
3) Big D?... what?..... -.- It works.. right?..
4) Love snuggletime 24/7 (but never demands it)
5) Is my own master. I don't ask for much and I never tell people to do something for me or boss people around
6) You will always be free to do whatever you want together with me. You can cheat on me all you want. But ofc everything has a concequence. 

Reasons why people don't want me:

1) I am hard to kick in gear.. I'm slow passed person. Taking anitiative to do something or start something... That is hard for me.
2) I'm usually way to horny compared to my partner.. This is probably the biggest issue I have >_<
3) I ignore things when there are things I am unhappy about.
4) I am no commander.
5) I am no fighter. I fight for nothing but myself. If a girl ask me to fight for her for us to stay together. I wont do it. If someone is flirting with my girlfriend. I walk away from the situation.


----------



## diamondheart89

I bring joy and cruelty to your life.  And sass.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

I like to believe that I am humoristic and quite the handyman when it comes to technology. Also intrested in politics though that could be both good and bad.


----------



## abc1234

I bring depression disappointment and illusion to the relationship


----------



## riderless

diamondheart89 said:


> I bring joy and cruelty to your life.  And sass.


 SAS sass?


----------



## riderless

abc1234 said:


> I bring depression disappointment and illusion to the relationship


 And what if your potential partner brings the same?
It might be a good match.


----------



## donzen

Okay I'll bite anyway. :>

1. I'm kind and I can make you feel loved even tho I'll be really shy.
2. I love cuddling and being really close, I love intimacy?
3. INFP personality type, well you can also see it as a bad thing, haha.
4. I have a terrible and sometimes dry sense of humor.
5. I will understand and love you for what you do and who you are.


----------



## peace_love

I'm awesome. Period.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

1. I'm low maintenance. I just want you to love me and spend time with me. I love to be smothered with affection, not gifts.
2. I love to please my partner(s) sexually. The more pleasure you get out of me, the more pleasure I feel.
3. I'm highly inquisitive and can discuss any topic. I find so many things interesting.
4. I am very affectionate, but also very understanding of personal space.
5. I laugh and giggle a lot. 
6. Although I do get jealous, it's in a very limited way. If you are checking out a cute chick, I'm probably checking her out, too. In fact, I'll probably bring cute chicks home to you. The more love and attention I am getting, the more I like to spread it around to others.


----------



## rdrr

I don't have high blood pressure


----------



## Jesuszilla

According to what people have said about me: I'm persistent, ambitious, easy to talk to, understanding, genuine, nice, caring...I'm sure if I had any self-esteem and lessened depression then I'd be a pretty good boyfriend.

I also have my sensual side and I love to be physical in terms of kissing, sex etc.


----------



## NoDak81

Interesting thread.

1) I'm loyal
2) I can cook
3) I don't watch sports (could be a plus)


----------



## minimized

Well... I could bore you to sleep.


----------



## Findedeux

Well, given the male to female ratio of this thread I doubt a female will ever read this but....

1. Attractive & still look good naked
2. Educated & love intellectual conversations
3. Have a secure job with great benefits (we won't starve and you get to see the dentist too!)
4. Can cook
5. Can serenade you with my guitar (but not my singing)
6. Have Netflix & Steam we would never want for entertainment


----------



## AussiePea

I can 3D print you a pony.


----------



## Orbiter

Doesn't really matter what "good" qualities I have.
My confidence level is at rock bottom, so I can completely forget about it.
It's just all about that confidence...


----------



## xxDark Horse

Because big things come in small packages...


----------



## Joe

Funny, smart, handsome, athletic, good lover, kind but not at pushover, enjoys helping people, motivated. 

y-yeah that's me!

also im cute

i really never think about having a girlfriend, i dunno why maybe i just gave up before i was started


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'll be your trap king


----------



## The Starry night

Cos I'm an angel 0


----------



## AffinityWing

Absolutely nothing, but I can try:

1. Have the social skills of a chair so they don't have to worry about cheating (I'm not sure how I'd get in a relationship with them in the first place, but eh.)
2. Can be one of the messiest eaters ever, I don't know if someone would find that disgusting or cute. 
3. Looks at alot of hentai, so I'm pretty sure I could accept almost any of their kinks.
4. Probably too much of an unreactive, calm demeanor that doesn't give a **** about anything
5. Legs, one of the only physical features I like about myself.
6. Can be funny when I'm not trying


----------



## vsaxena

#1. Hardworking
#2. Moral
#3. Intelligent
#4. In terrific shape
#5. Got money/investments
#6. Own my home home
#7. Have a great career
#8. Very kind/generous
#9. Sometimes funny
#10. Very family-oriented
#11. Cook/eat healthy
#12. Empathetic
#13. Extremely loyal
#13. Hygienic *
#14. Patriotic *
#15. Non-neurotic *

Last but not least, sometimes I rhyme*.


----------



## Findedeux

What do the asterisks mean?

NVM, I got it just a bit slow, lol.



vsaxena said:


> #1. Hardworking
> #2. Moral
> #3. Intelligent
> #4. In terrific shape
> #5. Got money/investments
> #6. Own my home home
> #7. Have a great career
> #8. Very kind/generous
> #9. Sometimes funny
> #10. Very family-oriented
> #11. Cook/eat healthy
> #12. Empathetic
> #13. Extremely loyal
> #13. Hygienic *
> #14. Patriotic *
> #15. Non-neurotic *
> 
> Last but not least, sometimes I rhyme*.


----------



## Findedeux

I've left the door unlocked >



peace_love said:


> Can I come over?


----------



## xxDark Horse

1. I'm nice
2. I'm funny
3. I'm understanding.
4. I don't look terrible nekkid
5. Play guitar pretty good.
6. I'm loyal
7. I'm full of surprises.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm nice and friendly. I can keep secrets.


----------



## Enochian

-I'm tall. I can reach stuff on high shelves.
-I think I look decent. I'm not Rock Hudson, but I've been complimented before. 
-I'm empathetic. I'll experience all of your searing soul crushing agony with you. 
-I wouldn't cheat. It's hard enough finding one girlfriend. 
-If we met in person, you'd be my first "real life" girlfriend. No risk of STD's, is what I'm saying.  

So, yeah. If you're interested, by all means.


----------



## GGTFM

I give head.


----------



## Goopus

I honestly can't think of anything.


----------



## probably offline

*damglass


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> *damglass


om nom nom nom nom :3


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Well.. Even though I'm still under construction 👷 (still getting myself together) I can list some reasons...


1) he wont have to try hard with me( be something he's not) ..meaning he can be himself around me.

( that's one thing my friends said about me, that they can be themselves around me) 

2) I'm not materialistic.. One, I rather have his heart than his wallet and two, ill be making my own money. And as an introverted person, we dont always have to be out and about we can. Netflix n chill. Or walk on the beach or just walk around the mall

3) I'm funny lol I think ill make him laugh alot... And in general feel good about himself ( encourage him ECT 


4) I'll love him like a brother,treat him like a friend and respect him like a lover 🎵


----------



## 7th.Streeter

GGTFM said:


> I give head.


That's actually a very good plus

Lol what that mouf do &#128514;


----------



## 7th.Streeter

peace_love said:


> I'm awesome. Period.


Lol I love that &#128515;


----------



## Potato Girl

I'll eat any food you don't want keeping waste to a minimum 
I have very cute dogs and I'll let you pet them
Good at giving anime recommendations


----------



## GGTFM

7th.Streeter said:


> That's actually a very good plus
> 
> Lol what that mouf do &#128514;


What about my tongue?


----------



## Paper Samurai

-I can play the trumpet while break dancing.
-An encyclopedic knowledge of edible fungi
-I'm allergic to the colour black
-I have the ability to accurately predict 2 seconds into the future.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

GGTFM said:


> What about my tongue?


Your tongue is apart of your mouth..so yah *wink* *wink*

Okay...im gonna stop being a creeper now xD


----------



## GGTFM

7th.Streeter said:


> Your tongue is apart of your mouth


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


----------



## 7th.Streeter

GGTFM said:


> You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


I'm so confused.... I didn't get the joke lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Enochian said:


> -I'm tall. I can reach stuff on high shelves.
> -I think I look decent. I'm not Rock Hudson, but I've been complimented before.
> -I'm empathetic. I'll experience all of your searing soul crushing agony with you.
> -I wouldn't cheat. It's hard enough finding one girlfriend.
> -If we met in person, you'd be my first "real life" girlfriend. No risk of STD's, is what I'm saying.
> 
> So, yeah. If you're interested, by all means.


#1 is one of the reasons I like a tall guy ..or taller than me at least...
I have to use a chair for most things.


----------



## Damon

7th.Streeter said:


> I'm so confused.... I didn't get the joke lol


 me too


----------



## RetroAesthetic

I love giving massages and making breakfast in bed.

Also if I'm anything like my Dad, I'll possibly look 20 years younger than I actually am, later in life. :V


----------



## Joe

I don't expect much


----------



## Qolselanu

I have really good sex moves that I learned in China.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Findedeux

Well you don't hear that everyday...



Qolselanu said:


> I have really good sex moves that I learned in China.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDark Horse

Because I always put the toilet seat down.


----------



## Enochian

7th.Streeter said:


> #1 is one of the reasons I like a tall guy ..or taller than me at least...
> I have to use a chair for most things.


Yep, it has its advantages.


----------



## dune87

I dont want someone to be with me for "reasons", what's this, a business deal? :bah


----------



## Ignopius

I always put you first.


----------



## SaladDays

I'm Intelligent
I'm a Gentleman
I'm Charismatic
I'm Confident 
I pay attention to detail
I finish last
I'm 6'4 tall
I respect your personal space
I've got a big dick
I'm goal driven
I'm romantic
I just made all that up


----------



## aquariusrising

I have a big heart
I'm open to talk about anything once I get to know you
I'm a Christian


My worthlessness and ugliness is far more superior though


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm a virgin.


----------



## tea111red

I really don't think I have much value to men, thinking about this more.


----------



## Buttered Toast

Rich, handsome, big dick. 


It's basically all that matters, and thankfully I have all of these traits.

Yet I suffer from SA so nothing comes of it. :/


----------



## Upgrade

I'm a goddamn sexual tyrannosaurus.


----------



## My Hearse

SaladDays said:


> I'm Intelligent
> I'm a Gentleman
> I'm Charismatic
> I'm Confident
> I pay attention to detail
> I finish last
> I'm 6'4 tall
> I respect your personal space
> I've got a big dick
> I'm goal driven
> I'm romantic
> I just made all that up


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Desperate.


----------



## Depo

Because I'm pretty, I can cook, clean, do the laundry. I went to uni and I've been told I'm intelligent and loyal. I don't have many friends so I stay home all day. I could be the perfect housewife. I never bother my man with trivial things and I know when to shut up. I'm not jealous, I never ask my man what he's doing or call him in order to find out where he's at. I'm romantic, attentive and generous. But I have my dark side too.... so it depends on the person whether they want to stay with me or not...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm always horny.


----------

